# CO2 regs from Malaysia



## andy (5 Dec 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Ele ... dZViewItem

Has anyone purchased one of these ?  It will be used to go onto a fire extinguisher so i need to know whether the reg is compatible with the FE and whether the reg is generally worth the money ?

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (5 Dec 2007)

People have and as I understand it they will fit FEs.  I've not had one personally, but Jimbooo is having trouble with his at the mo, which I'm sure he'll elaborate on.

Sam


----------



## James Flexton (6 Dec 2007)

Hi Andy. A few of us use that regulator, myself, BigDanne and ceg4048. it is compatible with FE's although mine is leaking. The seller has promised a replacement with all exchange costs covered by him i am just awaiting the arrival of the new one at present. Dan had a noisey solenoid which has corrected itself and now fine and ceg4048 has had no problems. i must say we have referred many people to that link and i haven't heard of any other problems so far so i may have just been unlucky. 

If you were to order i would mention in a message to him that you are a member of UKAPS. Dan and I have been speaking to him about our society and the potential business he could tap into in the UK. it would be good for him to see which of his customers were members here.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Dec 2007)

BigDanne bought this kit as well, fits FEs fine.. but he had a faulty solenoid that buzzes like a buzzy thing


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Dec 2007)

Yes, I have one of these. I got it 6 months ago when I setup my tank 6 months ago and it has been fine. Dan and I have recommended this unit in other threads and although jimboos unit has had it's difficulty I think the price is so much better than with the units sold locally that it's worth getting.

Cheers,


----------



## andy (6 Dec 2007)

Thanks guys...i'll order one "Arfer christmas" and will mention this site

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2007)

Besides all the hassle Jimboo had they are pretty good. With regards to the noise that i was having i suppose "you get what you pay for" it's sorted now although i'm not bothering to put the solanoid back on. I would reccomend them and after a few stern letters from myself and Jimboo i think they may have altered their ways with regards to dealing with faults and returns.
Go for it.


----------

